# Well, that was a bit embarrassing! - 3.0 ltr JTG Iveco Engine - Fiat Ducato based Hobby Toscana 750.



## OilslickOrwin (2 mo ago)

Was in a bit of panic when I couldn't find any history of a cam belt change in my 10 year old motorhome!
Sent out for some quotes for a belt and water pump change while doing my own research.
Find out this 3.0 Litre JTD Iveco engine is chain driven - as confirmed by the garage! 
Oops.😳


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah, no wonder I didn´t know who you are, you only joined us a few days ago, now I´m not going to type out OilslickOrwin every time so I guess its Orwin, Hi Orwin 👋. I hope you enjoy the forum, feel free to join in with anything that takes your fancy. Is that the flag of Norway? You haven´t filled in any details that I can see.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes many of us are interested in visiting Norway.......................... so perhaps you could be our fountain of knowledge for all things Norwegian.


----------



## OilslickOrwin (2 mo ago)

Don't know where the Norway flag came from - Guess my VPN reckoned that's where I was when I posted.
Scottish born and bred - living in Buckie.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You still have the wrong flag then, my friend blu 😠would not approve of that. 😁


----------



## OilslickOrwin (2 mo ago)

Agreed... I don't think we are a "United" Kingdom at all but I haven't found a workaround yet.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

OilslickOrwin said:


> Was in a bit of panic when I couldn't find any history of a cam belt change in my 10 year old motorhome!
> Sent out for some quotes for a belt and water pump change while doing my own research.
> Find out this 3.0 Litre JTD Iveco engine is chain driven - as confirmed by the garage!
> Oops.😳


Ours in in at the dealers at the moment for it's cambelt change. I formerly had the 3.0l Ducato which didn't need it as it was a chain but now have to fork out £700 for a new cambelt. Progress eh?!


----------

